# [OT] mp3 online store

## SkaaliaN

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß, es ist ein OT...aber ich würde mal gerne wissen wo ihr euere mp3s im Netz kauft? ICh suche da noch eine gute Seite.

Danke.

mfg

----------

## rettichschnidi

ich habe mich bei allofmp3.com angemolden, scheint gute preise zu haben. Leider kann man zur zeit nicht mit paypal bezahlen, sodass ich zur zeit nichts kaufen kann.

Ich bin allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob das ganze so legal ist, jedenfalls in DE.

edit: http://www.oggstar.com/ ist je nach geschmak wohl noch was

----------

## SkaaliaN

bei allofmp3 würde ich sagen das die nicht legal ist.sooo billig ist ja wohl echt kein anbieter =/

www.musikload.de hab ich noch gefunden....ist aber sehr teuer wie ich finde

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich nutze zwar AllOfMP3 nicht, aber ich glaube nicht das es illegal ist - d.h. ich glaube nicht das es ein Gesetz dagegen gibt.

Bezahlen per PayPal soll übrigens doch gehen - und zwar über einen Zwischenhändler.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## rettichschnidi

 *Scup wrote:*   

> www.musikload.de hab ich noch gefunden....ist aber sehr teuer wie ich finde

 

was nuetz einem  das angebot unter linux, wenn ziemlich alles drm verseucht ist?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *rettichschnidi wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   www.musikload.de hab ich noch gefunden....ist aber sehr teuer wie ich finde 
> 
> was nuetz einem  das angebot unter linux, wenn ziemlich alles drm verseucht ist?

 

Was nützt einem das überhaupt als Linux-User?

Nix!

Man BRAUCHT den IE und/oder den Windows Media Player, um sich dort überhaupt die Lieder runterladen zu können...

Ein Mal habe ich für meine Schwester dort zwei Lieder gekauft... Nie wieder!

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich habe da bisher noch nix gekauft..daher weiß ich das nicht.bin ja selber noch auf der suche

----------

## gerry

www.jamendo.com

Sind alles praktisch unbekannte Künstler mit vielen unterschiedlichen Musikstilen.

Download ist legal und umsonst, Spende an Künstler erwünscht.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich finde diese MP3 Downloads totale Verarsche:

Wenn man sich mal den Preis anguckt - 99 Cent für ein (!) Lied und 9,99 EUR für eine CD.

Da hat man dann noch keine CD gebrannt, noch kein Cover ausgedruckt und noch keine Hülle. Das kann, je nach Art des Covers, persönlichen Vorlieben der Qualität, des Druckers usw. schonmal locker 2 EUR werden. Damit kostet die CD dann mittlerweile 12 EUR. Dann aber hat man immer noch, zumindest rein technisch, eine schlechtere Qualität und die selbstgebrannten CDs haben auch eine geringere Haltbarkeit als die gepressten. 

Man spart dann also sagen wir mal 4 EUR gegenüber der Ladenvariante, dafür ist aber in allen Angelegenheiten die CD Qualitativ schlechter (Ton, CD-Rohling und Cover).

Und wenn man dann so ist wie ich, der sich eben wegen den hohen Preisen selten eine CD kauft und dann auch nur günstige ältere (System of a Down - Steal this Album 7,99 EUR) dann zahlt man sogar noch drauf.

Daher sehe ich absolut keinen Grund mir MP3s online zu kaufen. Nicht zu den Preisen. Einzig allofmp3 könnte noch interessant sein aber da das auch wiederrum nicht sicher ist ob es legal ist würde ich mir die MP3s lieber ganz kostenlos im Esel ziehen bevor ich (wenig) Geld umsonst ausgebe und das aufs gleiche hinausläuft. 

Ausserdem ist das private kopieren von nicht kopiergeschützten CDs nachwievor legal. Obwohl auch das der grösste Witz aller Zeiten ist. Das heisst ja praktisch das das Urheberrecht nur gilt wenn man die CD kopierschützt sonst eben nicht. Und dazu zahlen wir alle noch brav unsere Abgaben für jeden CD Brenner an die Musikindustrie, dürfen damit aber keine Kopien mehr erstellen. Tolle Sache!

Ich hab da keinen Bock. Ich kauf nur noch CDs für unter 10 EUR und achte sehr darauf das die Dinger KEINEN Kopierschutz haben denn auch das schmälert die Qualität des Produkts (Autoradio usw.).

----------

## rettichschnidi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ...achte sehr darauf das die Dinger KEINEN Kopierschutz haben denn auch das schmälert die Qualität des Produkts (Autoradio usw.).

 

ich achte (noch) nicht darauf, wohne zum glücke in der schweiz. Wird sich leider wohl auch noch ändern das mit dem kopierschutz knacken ...   :Sad: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also ich finde diese MP3 Downloads totale Verarsche:
> 
> Wenn man sich mal den Preis anguckt - 99 Cent für ein (!) Lied und 9,99 EUR für eine CD.
> 
> Da hat man dann noch keine CD gebrannt, noch kein Cover ausgedruckt und noch keine Hülle. Das kann, je nach Art des Covers, persönlichen Vorlieben der Qualität, des Druckers usw. schonmal locker 2 EUR werden. Damit kostet die CD dann mittlerweile 12 EUR. Dann aber hat man immer noch, zumindest rein technisch, eine schlechtere Qualität und die selbstgebrannten CDs haben auch eine geringere Haltbarkeit als die gepressten. 
> ...

 

eine Verarsche ist es auf jeden Fall.Trotzdem möchte ich nicht strafbar machen.. Naja...das Inet war mal sooo schön...(man konnte auch mal kosten sms verschicken)...es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit...Dann ist das Inet von Bürokraten und Theoretikern zerstört...schade..

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist natürlich wahr. Daher kaufe ich mir wenige CDs im Jahr und bin mit der Musik zufrieden die ich habe. 

Ansonsten darf man sich ja Kopien von nicht geschützten CDs machen und ausserdem ist es schwierig nachzuweisen das du deine MP3s nicht doch analog aufgenommen hast. Dann ist es auch wieder legal.

Wenn mich einer fragt: Ich habe alle MP3s auf dem Rechner per CD-Laufwerk abgespielt und als MP3s aufgenommen!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Du vergisst das Internet-Radio  :Wink: 

Ich nehme sehr gerne Internet-Radio auf...

Es ist vollkommen legal und streamripper speichert die Lieder dann auch noch unter dem richtigen Namen ab  :Smile: 

Man muss halt nur Radio-Stationen mit guter Qualität kennen...

Für Metal-Fans z.B.: http://www.chronixradio.com/ (Die Seite scheint momentan down zu sein, aber das Radio läuft noch  :Wink:  )

----------

## nic0000

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist vollkommen legal und streamripper speichert die Lieder dann auch noch unter dem richtigen Namen ab 
> 
> 

 

Sorry, leicht OT:

<neugierig>

Was empfiehlst du als streamripper?

</neugierig>

grüße

nico

----------

## Robelix

Das Einzige wo ich mal online Musik gekauft hab war http://www.emusic.com - ganz am Anfang, als es für eine Monatspauschale fast unbegrenzte Downloads gab. Der Preis ist noch immer recht gut - 40 Songs/10$ - mp3s ohne DRM.

Zu finden sind dort Platten von vielen Indie-Labels - von den Majors gibt's aber nix (was mich aber nicht stört - eher im Gegenteil   :Wink:  )

Ansonsten horche ich manchmal ein paar Sachen auf http://www.garageband.com durch (ungefähr das was mp3.com früher mal war), und ein paar gute Webradios gibts auch für jeden Geschmack.

----------

## 76062563

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Sorry, leicht OT:
> 
> <neugierig>
> 
> Was empfiehlst du als streamripper?
> ...

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=streamripper

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Du vergisst das Internet-Radio 
> 
> Ich nehme sehr gerne Internet-Radio auf...
> 
> Es ist vollkommen legal und streamripper speichert die Lieder dann auch noch unter dem richtigen Namen ab 
> ...

 

Hm,

da ich in der Tat Metal Fan bin werde ich da mal reinhören. Und das mit dem Internetradio Aufnehmen ist wirklich ne gute Idee die ich weiter verfolgen werde.

Früher hab ich mal mit dem komischen Radio welches über nen nicht benutzten Kanal von NBC oder sowas übertragen wurde per TV-Karte aufgenommen. Aber das ist lange her (Windows-Zeit) und da kam eh nur Mainstream.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Okay... Da die WebSeite von ChronX gerade down ist, poste ich hier mal direkte Stream-Links:

http://64.236.34.4:80/stream/1039

http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1039

http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1039

http://205.188.234.38:8012

Auf allen Links läuft das gleiche... Ist halt nur, falls eine Adresse voll ist...

Qualität: 128 kbit/s - Stereo (natürlich)

Der Sender lebt ausschließlich von Spenden...

----------

## equinox0r

a weng ot: das problem ist doch eher, dass so gut wie alle anbieter von onlinemusikstores quantitativ chartmüll anbieten den 15jährige teeniegirlies hören und natürlich auch kaufen. das selbe erlebt man bei klingeltönen, löschlogos und dem ganzen ferz der semi-interaktiv übers tv vermarktet wird.

was mich bisher davon abhält im netz musik zu kaufen sind dann a) dass es meine favourites gar nicht gibt oder b) der preis dafür ungerechtfertigt hoch ist.

btw: wer mir nen store aus den musikbereichen gothic, ebm, darkware, etc (z.b. samsas traum, schandmaul, subway to sally, asrai, wumpscut, dein schatten, exilia, feindflug, nin, suicide commando, vnv nation, etc) findet bekommt nen keks  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

auf der festplatte darf man doch sovil mp3s lagern wie man will..oder? man darf doch nur keine runterladn, bzw. p2p progs wie amule oder mldonkey odr soulseek benutzen...oder liege ich da falsch??

----------

## Ruad

Aktuell darfst du haben: MP3s, zu denen du die CD besitzt oder ein guter Freund oder enger Verwandter. Ob diese MP3s dann aus dem Internet geladen oder von der Cd gerippt sind, ist dabei unerheblich. Falls die "Original-Cds" einen Kopierschutz besitzen, bin ich mir nicht sicher, da du keine Ausrede hast, woher du sie legal hast. Dürfte aber für Cds, die du vor der Gesetzesänderung zum Aushebeln des Kopierschutzes gerippt hast, egal sein.

Und dann darfst du noch Mp3s haben, die du in einem Shop gekauft hast oder vom (Internet)Radio mitgeschnitten hast.

Ach ja.. Eigenproduktionen sind sowieso immer erlaubt  :Wink: 

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege, müssten das alle legale Fälle sein

----------

## SkaaliaN

aber wieso sind z.B. im Gentoo-Portage mldonkey oder amule oder soulseek wenn die programm eigentlich gar nicht erlaubt sind?

----------

## Ruad

Die Programme selbst sind nicht verboten. Da sie lediglich dafür da sind "irgendwelche" Dateien auszutauschen.

Nur weil du mit allen Browsern auf Pornoseiten kommen kannst, sind Browser ja in Deutschland auch nicht erst ab 18.

Bittorrent und andere P2P-Netzwerke sind von der Idee ja eigentlich nur toll und genial. Der Urheber von etwas spart sich Bandbreite und erhöht die mögliche Verbreitungsgeschwindigkeit. Siehe z.B. diverse Linux Distributionen.

Nur weil eine Art von Internettechnik überwiegend von xy gebraucht wird, ist die Technik ja nicht schuld. Nicht mehr als ein Browser hilft beim Besuch von Pornoseiten.  :Wink: 

Das sehen Musik- und Filmbonzenfuzzies aber wieder anders.. Aber was ist an denen schon normal...

----------

## SkaaliaN

wenn diese programm nicht verboten sind, dürfen die einen normal doch auch nicht überwachen.oder sehe ich das anders? dann handeln die rechtswidrig...!? www.allofmp3.com scheint z.B. erlaubt zu sein. ich habe da diverse artikel gefunden die das belegen

----------

## oscarwild

 *Scup wrote:*   

> wenn diese programm nicht verboten sind, dürfen die einen normal doch auch nicht überwachen.oder sehe ich das anders?

 

Ohne konkreten Verdacht wohl nicht personenbezogen - aber wenn ständig Dein Rüssel auf der Tauschbörse hängt und Du Deine mp3-Sammlung über irgend ein p2p-Netzwerk zum Download bereitstellst (und p2p beruht halt auf dem Prinzip geben und nehmen), bekommt der Mann in Grün, der auf den Tauschbörsen rumschnüffelt natürlich selbigen, und wird Dir seine Verwandten vorbeischicken  :Laughing: 

Offizielle Downloadseiten sind legal - soweit sie entsprechende Abgaben an die Musikindustrie abführen. Als Endkunde kann man das nur schwer überprüfen, also habe ich bisher die Finger davon gelassen...

----------

## macpogo

aber solche programme sind doch erlaubt. man darf nur nichts illegales ziehen und anbieten.

die Grundidee von P2P ist absolut legal

----------

## Inte

 :Arrow:  Legal Musik laden unter Linux

----------

